# Katie Homes So setzt sie sich im Kampf gegen AIDS ein!



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2010)

*Katie Homes
So setzt sie sich im Kampf gegen AIDS ein!
​*
*
Heute 1. Dezember ist Welt-AIDS-Tag – daran erinnern auch die Stars: 
Katie Holmes und viele andere Prominente
haben sich jetzt für die Kampagne „Buy Life“ ablichten lassen. *



​
Es ist ein Thema, das alle betrifft – und alle gleichermaßen beschäftigen sollte: AIDS. Jedes Jahr am 1. Dezember zeigen viele Stars die rote Schleife, um an die heimtückische Immunkrankheit zu erinnern und darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Doch das allein ist nicht genug. Rund 33,4 Millionen Menschen weltweit sind HIV-positiv. Vor allem in Afrika ist der Anteil besonders hoch. Auch viele Kinder sind betroffen. Damit ihnen geholfen werden kann, setzen sich auch in diesem Jahr wieder Stars gegen die Krankheit ein – unter ihnen Schauspielerin Katie Holmes.

Sie hat sich gemeinsam mit Größen wie Alicia Keys, Usher, Willow und Jaden Smith, Serena Williams, Kim Kardashian sowie Jay Sean und Ryan Seacrest in einem „Buy Life“-Shirt ablichten lassen. Mit dem Kauf dieses Shirts auf *www.buylife.org* kann man Gutes tun. Die Einnahmen kommen Menschen zugute, die HIV-positiv oder an AIDS erkrankt sind – und dafür setzen sich die Stars natürlich gerne ein. 

Provozieren, um zu helfen

Justin Timberlake, Jennifer Hudson, Elijah Wood, Serena Williams, Khloe und Kim Kardashian, Lady Gaga, Alicia Keys, Usher und diverse andere Promis setzen sich außerdem noch für die Aktion „The Digital Life Sacrifice“ ein, um noch mehr Geld für den Welt-AIDS-Tag zu sammeln. Ab dem 1. Dezember werden die Promis täglich „sterben“, das heißt, sie werden sich bei Facebook und Twitter entfernen und zudem mit schockierenden Bilder auf das Thema AIDS aufmerksam machen. Den Anfang macht Kim Kardashian, die sich mit der Schlagzeile „Kim Kardashian ist tot!“ in einem offenen Sarg fotografieren ließ. Ziel dieser Aktion ist es, mindestens eine Million Euro für die „Keep a Child Alive“-Charity zu sammeln. Erst dann werden die Promis auch im Internet wieder auftauchen.

*Feine Sache 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2010)

Für Deutschland gehen Boris Becker und Franz Beckenbauer, bekannt als Safer-Sex-Gurus, in den Kampf


----------

